# Best colors on a grey



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I liked the burgandy but the one colour I didn't see was black and I do like that.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Really, everything looks nice on a grey. They are a neutral colour so anything pops. I agree with @Woodhaven though, that black on grey is particularly classy. Maybe it's because my daughter's grey did a lot of dressage, but I have come to appreciate conservative tones. That said, the top photo with the burgundy was particularly stunning. 

In the end, you have to wear what is tolerated in your discipline. I do prefer rich/dark colours on greys more than lighter, pastel colours (though lilac can work).


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I vote red:









and blue:









hunter green isn't bad either if you like a bit more sedate:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

any color would look good on them. You could just get all the colors you like and change them up with whatever your mood is, or what you are wearing.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I vote red:
> View attachment 1117669
> 
> 
> ...





phantomhorse13 said:


> I vote red:
> View attachment 1117669
> 
> 
> ...


You’re literally climbing in the pic in the middle! 😅


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

I absolutely love the burgundy on the grey horse but the navy blue is also really appealing!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You forgot "red" in the list of choices.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Didn't have my photo ready for the RED on a grey but updated now!
Please pardon both of us having terrible facial expressions!!


----------



## Bri-Equestrian (Sep 8, 2021)

Greyslook good in anything if you watch this esme on yt youd know what im talking ab


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

That gorgeous horse could pull off just about any color!
I like contrast though so I’d go with a deeper tone.


----------



## Rainsong (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree...greys (especially white greys) look good in just about anything...but especially darker or jewel tones. Out of the pictures, I like the burgundy, navy and magenta best. Black is also really nice...especially with some white piping


----------

